# London Meetup 11th/12th November?



## Rob

Who fancies coming to London to be rained on and take pictures on the 11th/12th November??

It's a good time of year to do night photography as the weather keeps the nutters at bay and it gets dark earlier!

So, sign below if you're interested and shout if there's anything you want to do/see!

Rob


----------



## Becky

Well, thats sorted then... where we going? :lmao:


----------



## Rob

Becky said:
			
		

> Well, thats sorted then... where we going? :lmao:



Somewhere interesting no doubt!


----------



## Don Simon

Well since I couldn't make the last one, I'm up for it! You can have a butchers round the East End, which is currently my neighborhood... I mean my manor. Yes, we'll have a right old knees-up... guv'nor... now what were you saying about nutters?


----------



## lostprophet

Oh all right, what the hell. but can only make the sunday
Don't care what we do I'm easy


----------



## Rob

Great stuff chaps! Nick my sig to support the meetup if you're coming!!

Rob


----------



## NoteGraphics

I'll try to make it - but can we maybe not do 5 mile hikes ? ? ? ?


I'm still recovering from the last one !


----------



## Rob

10 mile hikes? 

Seriously though, we'll try and make it more sedate this time eh? And we'll meet somewhere photographically interesting with seating, beer and food!! 

Rob


----------



## lostprophet

Sunday the 12th is Remberence Sunday


----------



## Rob

Armistice day, of course.... Cenotaph?

Rob


----------



## Don Simon

Excellent. I'm guessing something with a respectfully quiet shutter is in order though..


----------



## tempra

I'll have to check the dates with my Wife, but theres a good possibility - probably do the Sunday as there's stuff going on there.


----------



## KunalShingla

guys i am not a very active remember here on tpf but check posts frequently...came to London for my business studies and was just asking people if they know any photographers here...would love to meet tpf people here...can i join in....i am afraid people here will have to spoon feed me bout the location and how to reach but i really really wanna join in....
anyone ?
P.S - by the way i am from India...
cheers


----------



## lostprophet

everyones welcome


----------



## Rob

KunalShingla said:
			
		

> guys i am not a very active remember here on tpf but check posts frequently...came to London for my business studies and was just asking people if they know any photographers here...would love to meet tpf people here...can i join in....i am afraid people here will have to spoon feed me bout the location and how to reach but i really really wanna join in....
> anyone ?
> P.S - by the way i am from India...
> cheers



Everyone's welcome regardless of post count!!

Rob


----------



## KunalShingla

Rob said:
			
		

> Everyone's welcome regardless of post count!!
> 
> Rob


 
and regarding the spoon feeding... 
haha
i dont know anything bout the town as yet....


----------



## LaFoto

Only to know that YOU will join them on their November meet-up makes me wish I could jet over myself again, too! I'd love to meet you there, Kunal! You may not post often, but WHAT you post here has left an imprint in my memory! (But I've been to so many meet-ups this year already ... and am planning one BIG one in one and a half year from now ... one that'll spoon-feed all those who want to come on Hamburg, Bremen etc ).


----------



## KunalShingla

well i can garrenty this much that if n whenever TPF plans to come to india i will make sure i make upto to them double than what i get here......infact if anyone ever is coming to india(north - delhi side) just call me or mail me guys......i'll be there to help....ANYTIME...ofcourse when i am also there.....as of now i am here for a yr....


----------



## duncanp

sounds good... if i can persuade my dad to come again...


----------



## Indecent Exposures

Sounds good - think I'm free...

C


----------



## Rob

Don't forget to change/add to your signature if you're coming... gives a bit more exposure!

Ta

Rob


----------



## NoteGraphics

but  ... I just got a booking for a wedding on the 11th...
I'm disappointed not to be able to make it, but glad I got a job !
Can you have another one just so I get to go to London again please !


----------



## Indecent Exposures

Damn. Have BVZS conference. 

I'm with NoteGraphics, lets have another one. The two of us will start the 'Alternative London Meet-up'   

Chris


----------



## tempra

There's always Oxford on the 21st October </spam>


----------



## Rob

Oi! Get yer own thread! 

Rob


----------



## lostprophet

im telling you, never trust people from Oxford. Its all those fumes from Didcot power station


----------



## Lensmeister

Ok I am tempted .... Saturday only .... depends on the events of the beautiful game .... 


Sorry Tempra 21 Oct I am off to Whitby for a footy game


----------



## tempra

lostprophet said:
			
		

> im telling you, never trust people from Oxford. Its all those fumes from Didcot power station



They blow south towards Reading... oh... :lmao:


----------



## tempra

Rob said:
			
		

> Oi! Get yer own thread!
> 
> Rob



I have, I was just pointing people to it!

apart from I didn't give a link to it which miaght have looked like this

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59445

but I wouldn;t do that in your thread Rob, that would be wrong!


----------



## tempra

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> Ok I am tempted .... Saturday only .... depends on the events of the beautiful game ....
> 
> 
> Sorry Tempra 21 Oct I am off to Whitby for a footy game



And you wonder why you feel lifeless!!


----------



## David

Once again I am working both the Saturday and Sunday, and will be unable to make it. (Tempra - I'm working the 21st October too, but may be nearby in Kidlington!).

Keeping my eye out for a meet when I'll be free.

David


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> Ok I am tempted .... Saturday only .... depends on the events of the beautiful game ....
> 
> 
> Sorry Tempra 21 Oct I am off to Whitby for a footy game


 


			
				tempra said:
			
		

> And you wonder why you feel lifeless!!


----------



## Becky

Ah g'waaan, you know you're all dying to go!

You going Chris?


----------



## lostprophet

ok what Canon lenses shall I 'borrow' from work?


----------



## duncanp

lostprophet said:
			
		

> ok what Canon lenses shall I 'borrow' from work?




ooh oooh ooohh


as much L stuff as you can fit in your bag


----------



## duncanp




----------



## lostprophet

duncanp said:
			
		

> ooh oooh ooohh
> 
> 
> as much L stuff as you can fit in your bag


 
well if I bring my BIG bag I can get a few in there


----------



## duncanp

:mrgreen:


----------



## GreyArea

Other than to no nutters rule which may end up ruling me out, I'd love to come and meet with everyone. Sturday or Sunday would suite me - I actually live down South of the river so I can get to most places with ease (And a train, of course!) 

Oh, What fun...


----------



## Becky

Yay! More people, more more more!!!


----------



## bozo

Guys without shutters allowed to come too?


----------



## lostprophet

Everybody is welcome


right lets get a list of who and when


LOSTPROPHET (andy) Sunday


if you are coming just copy n paste your NAME and what day(s) under mine


----------



## Don Simon

bozo said:
			
		

> Guys without shutters allowed to come too?



Absolutely - we don't mind how you decorate your windows. 
-----

LOSTPROPHET (Andy) Sunday
Zaphod (Simon) Saturday & Sunday


----------



## nitefly

LOSTPROPHET (Andy) Sunday
Zaphod (Simon) Saturday & Sunday
nitefly (Nath) Saturday & maybe Sunday


----------



## Becky

LOSTPROPHET (Andy) Sunday
Zaphod (Simon) Saturday & Sunday
nitefly (Nath) Saturday & maybe Sunday
Becky ... Sat & Sun


----------



## KunalShingla

i am also coming guys but like i said i need help from someone...
i am very new here....will be coming from colindale(north london)....
can someone plz explain me...?
thx in advance...
any day of the weekend is fine with me....


----------



## Rob

Rightyho.... 

Why don't we meet somewhere with coffee and that's got photographic opportunities!!? I suggest Bar Italia which is located on Frith Street in Soho (and serves the best espresso in London). It's located here 

From Colindale catch the Northern Line (Charing Cross branch) southbound to Leicester Square, find the Charing Cross Road exit and walk north about 50 yards on Charing Cross Road until you encounter Old Compton Street on your left and turn onto it. The second right is Frith Street and Bar Italia is about 20 yards down.

I would like to point out for the record that football is rubbish and in no way a substitute for meeting people and getting lost. 

Rob

Lostprophet (Andy) Sun
 Zaphod (Simon) Sat & Sun
Nitefly (Nath) Sat & maybe Sun
 Becky (Becky) Sat & Sun
Rob (Rob) Sat & Sun


----------



## GreyArea

Rob said:
			
		

> I would like to point out for the record that football is rubbish and in no way a substitute for meeting people and getting lost.
> 
> Rob


 
Quite agree! He He

Lostprophet (Andy) Sun
Zaphod (Simon) Sat & Sun
Nitefly (Nath) Sat & maybe Sun
Becky (Becky) Sat & Sun
Rob (Rob) Sat & Sun
GreyArea (Matt) Sat or Sun


----------



## KunalShingla

lovely....i'll try and find my way around....
but if u find a guy with a photosensitive belt on a canon 350D lost plz catch hold of him and take him to the cafe ;-)
thx ALOTTTT rob....
really really looking fwd to this one....


----------



## KunalShingla

sorry forgot to put the list....

Lostprophet (Andy) Sun
Zaphod (Simon) Sat & Sun
Nitefly (Nath) Sat & maybe Sun
Becky (Becky) Sat & Sun
Rob (Rob) Sat & Sun
GreyArea (Matt) Sat or Sun
kunal (kunalshingla) sat or sun


----------



## duncanp

still should be able yo come... parent persuasion is not going too well


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC

KunalShingla said:
			
		

> sorry forgot to put the list....
> 
> Lostprophet (Andy) Sun
> Zaphod (Simon) Sat & Sun
> Nitefly (Nath) Sat & maybe Sun
> Becky (Becky) Sat & Sun
> Rob (Rob) Sat & Sun
> GreyArea (Matt) Sat or Sun
> kunal (kunalshingla) sat or sun
> Foto-Graffic (Ray) Sun


 
Sorry not as clever as the rest of you so added my name to list from quote.
If you're going Sunday - Rememberance Sunday get there very early 08.00 at least as it gets very busy and there is only certain places you can stand as much is reserved - be aware you will have you bags turned out anywhere near Whitehall and searched as it is considered to be a prime target with our troops in Afganistan and Iraq - also traffic in central London will be totaled as they shut down a few roads. If you had chosen the 4/5th we could have done the start of the London to Brighton Vetran car run starting at Hyde Park (07:30). Anywhere between Constition Hill and Westminster Bridge is ideal for photography. They are all on their way by 09.00.
For Andy and anyone else for that matter,- do you fancy starting at Parliment Hill Fields for the sunrise over London - I'll work out the times and the weather before hand. (No Otters)


----------



## tempra

I'm not sure if I can make it yet, thats a work weekend for my wife, and I get to have the kids.

will see if I can organise anything closer to the time.


----------



## Simon

Sorry guys not been on for a while so have only just seen this thread.

I'm up for it pending a sitter. will confirm as soon as I know.


----------



## the real slim aidy

mmmmm this sounds intresting dont steal all the lenses from work lost i will need to steal some!


----------



## lostprophet

Ray: Im up for both 

Aidy: dont you even think about grabbing the lenses I want


----------



## Simon

Lostprophet (Andy) Sun
Zaphod (Simon) Sat & Sun
Nitefly (Nath) Sat & maybe Sun
Becky (Becky) Sat & Sun
Rob (Rob) Sat & Sun
GreyArea (Matt) Sat or Sun
kunal (kunalshingla) sat or sun
Foto-Graffic (Ray) Sun
Simon (Simon) Sat

I'm down for Saturday, but hoping to make it on sunday aswell


----------



## duncanp

dam sorryguys io cant make the sunday and saturday looks pretty unlikely


----------



## Fate

Would love to, but im uberly busy atm. Many an essay to write etc


----------



## duncanp

Fate said:
			
		

> Would love to, but im uberly busy atm. Many an essay to write etc




same here... toooo many essays


----------



## Scurra

I might be able to make one or both, it will depend on how my job interview goes on friday :???:


----------



## lostprophet

Scurra said:
			
		

> I might be able to make one or both, it will depend on how my job interview goes on friday :???:



GOOD LUCK


----------



## lostprophet

Is this meet-up still happening?


Anyone know where and what time we are meeting?
What we will be doing?


----------



## tempra

I can't make it - it's my wife's working weekend, so I have the kids and I've used up the babysitting favours on a weekend away in December - of course my powers of persuasion might still work, but extremely doubtful at the mo.


----------



## Jeff Canes

tempra bring the kids, they will love hang out in the pubs


----------



## tempra

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> tempra bring the kids, they will love hang out in the pubs



This I know - it's when they get bored and start running around the pubs causing mayhem and destruction that's the problem.

But you never know.....


----------



## KunalShingla

guys i am also coming....
wats the plan ?


----------



## LaFoto

*Was* there a meet-up this weekend after all!?!?!?!?!??


----------



## lostprophet

seems most people, not all, lost interest. That or they didn't want me there


----------

